
SSH VPN on OS X with SSHuttle in 3 minutes - wkoszek
https://www.koszek.com/blog/2017/04/09/ssh-vpn-with-sshuttle-in-3-minutes/
======
bartvk
Very, very useful trick, especially if you already have Homebrew installed.
And at this point, who hasn't? Get it at [https://brew.sh](https://brew.sh)

~~~
wkoszek
Yeah, it saved my ...

Whenever I don't have time to do the fully blown VPN, I'll be using that.

